#  > 【巍峨峻山】 公告服務區 >  > 意見箱 >  > 勳章發放 >  >  恭喜 c-Lupus、小狼狼、狼人阿難 獲得網站美化勳章

## 狼王白牙

恭喜 *c-Lupus*、*小狼狼*、*狼人阿難* 以上三位會員

在 *徵求論壇 Logo 的活動* 中，提供狼之樂園 Logo 並且被錄用

為了表彰對狼之樂園論壇近期的特殊貢獻，特別頒發*網站美化勳章*！

附帶樂園幣1000元之獎勵。

以上三位的作品，即日起成為每日輪流替換的 Logo ！

----------


## 迪亞狼

先謝謝各位評審的讚美與指教 , 很高興我第一次用PhotoImpact能被認同。
也沒想到最後Kiba您直接3位入選比較快@@"

另外 , 關於背景淡化的部分。我個獸(人)認為不太需要...
因為我的背景是親子狼 , 若模糊掉了就看不出其涵義所在。

但每位評審觀點不同 , 在下也就做了另一張淡化版本。

那...入選後應該要另一張小的LOGO吧? 目前正在製作中...待會貼上。

再次謝謝各位~ =w=

----------

